# Is there a site where random 3-cycle cases are generated?



## Alex Gold (Sep 8, 2019)

I want to practise 3-cycle and I was wondering if there's a site that randomly generated 3-cycle cases that I can use to practise


----------



## zman (Sep 8, 2019)

https://deltawhy.me/bldtrainer/ 

this generates letter pairs, however there's not much customization so ive been using this:

https://www.miniwebtool.com/random-picker/ 

what I've done is just enter the letter pairs I know into this.


----------

